# Need advice to differentiate between aggresive biting and play biting in puppies



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have never met an aggressive puppy- Dominant yes but never aggressive.

I would highly recommend puppy kindergarten and training classes especially if this is your first puppy/dog


----------



## Rhapsodia (Aug 4, 2012)

My puppy growls while playing. Sometimes when it bites things it curls it's lip up but only momentarily. It's lips curl only after it bites. Is that sign of aggression or normal?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Golden puppies are known to be very mouthy. I too do not believe aggression is in puppies that are very young. They are treating you as they would their littermates and are trying to play and socially grow. If you can, look in Youtube at litters playing, there are millions of them posted, and see if you don't see the same behavior as your pup is doing. The trick is now you need to start teaching your babe what is acceptable and what is not. You really should get into puppy classes where they will teach you to teach your pup. The first 2 classes are almost a must for everyone and your babe as you begin you lives together. You can also meet others with puppies, talk to them and share stories. They are so much fun and you learn so much which helps you teach your pup to be his/her best. 

My female was always vocal. When she was little, she would growl, roll her lips and shake her head while "talking" to me. Now as a young adult, not so much unless she is all wired up, then she will still "talk" in growling, moaning and whining sounds. Cracks me up and tells me she is ready to go outside for some ball throwing or a long walk. I think your pup just wants to have fun and is doing its best to "talk" to you! 

Get into classes and laugh a lot, cause they grow so fast.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Rhapsodia said:


> My puppy growls while playing. Sometimes when it bites things it curls it's lip up but only momentarily. It's lips curl only after it bites. Is that sign of aggression or normal?


Normal play. My Yorkies do this with each other everyday.


----------



## Rhapsodia (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for response. Yeah i fully intend to sign up for puppy classes ^^.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I can’t tell you the number of times I’ve been bruised and bloodied by Tayla. From the day we got her as a “rescue” at 4 months she would crinkle her nose and snap. She is so mouthy we have had her evaluated by two different behavioral trainers. Neither one said she was aggressive, just overly mouthy and easily frustrated with no bite inhibition. She is worse with my husband and goes in spells with me. Walks bring it out and when she doesn’t get what she wants (frustration). We have tried many things, but I love reading on here that others have this problem and it does get better. She doesn’t do it every day like she used to, but often enough that it is annoying. I’m hoping that by the time she is a year old she will be better still and at some point she is stop doing it. I’m at the point where my bruises heal in between and she usually doesn’t break skin for more than a scratch. Puppyhood is not what I thought it would be so hang in there.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Looks like you've had some good input on the biting. Always nice to get a little reassurance that your puppy is just a normal baby.  Have you had a chance to decide where you'll be attending puppy kindergarten classes? If you haven't done that yet it is worth the time and money you invest now. Lots of time spent up front will result in a dog you can enjoy for a long time. Just be sure and do your homework!


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Rhapsodia said:


> My puppy growls while playing. Sometimes when it bites things it curls it's lip up but only momentarily. It's lips curl only after it bites. Is that sign of aggression or normal?


 
Kasey is over a year old and she still growls and curls her lips while playing! Thankfully she stopped the biting but she was horrible when she was little! She looks and sounds so mean but she is a big baby!


----------

